# Customer Meter Poles, Structure?, Bonding?



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll start with some explaining.
So here in Hawaii on single phase services we used to just run 3 wire from CMP to what ever structure was being served. The inspectors then decided that CMP is a structure and we should be running 4 wire from CMP To next structure. I had always thought this(215.6).

Is this how it is done in your area?

If I have intermediary poles (6" galvanized steel) should I be bonding them? Inspectors have never seemed to think it is needed. 
I think it they should be for safety(250.4 (a-4)) and that if anything it supplements the Grounding System. 

Would you agree with me?
Actually had one inspector tell a customer (i assume they were friends)I was wasting money.I almost blew up on him, but was able to think about my long term relationship with this guy before doing so.

Actually after previewing this, I have come to the conclusion that i am right and inspectors are idiots that don't enforce code that may save a life one day.


I'll post it anyways.


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

Do I hear Crickets..
I mean come on at least troll me or something.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Claighorn?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Claighorn?


Cleghorn........... native:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

I have no clue what you are talking about, but sure.
Kleghorn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

So are you saying you use 6 inch rmc to support overhead runs. If so sweet. Are wood poles hard to come by in Hawaii ?


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

Ultrafault said:


> So are you saying you use 6 inch rmc to support overhead runs. If so sweet. Are wood poles hard to come by in Hawaii ?


Exactly. 
Not necessarily hard to come by, just cost prohibitive.
I might start having the holes drilled 8' in the ground (where height is not an issue) so i can use em as a Grounding Electrode too.

Actually we are allowed to go with 4" RMC if its only power being dropped, but if you want cable and telephone as well you need a 6" pole.

I have done some jobs with a 6" CMP and all 4" intermediary's where cost is an issue.

Klemheist knot FTW!!!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Claighorn "Clay" was an inspector on Oahu before he quit to take the same job in Hilo where he was from....

I don't know how it works in Puna, but when I built Waimea they sent a crew of inspectors out one day a week from Kona to that area. 

I don't recall Clay's last name. Full on Portaguee.


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah that's how it works, inspectors go to certain areas on certain days of the week. I don't deal with Kona inspectors very often.
Even if it was him i wouldn't put his name up. That's kinda ****!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Claighorn "Clay" was an inspector on Oahu before he quit to take the same job in Hilo where he was from....
> 
> I don't know how it works in Puna, but when I built Waimea they sent a crew of inspectors out one day a week from Kona to that area.
> 
> I don't recall Clay's last name. Full on Portaguee.


I googled the name Claighorn thinking it was somewhere in Hawaii, and it gave me what I had posted, it is an area in Hawaii. BTW, Hawaii looks clean and refreshing, nice water, nice white sandy beaches. I obviously did some 'google maps street search walking' around Hawaii.


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

Hawaii sucks big time.
Stay away at all costs imo.


----------

